# Alternate High Power UV LEDS?



## evilc66 (May 23, 2009)

Anyone know of any high power (2W+) alternatives to the unkown brand 3W UV LED on KD, and the Cree XR UV LED (which I'm pretty sure is discontinued)? The only other one I have found is from Opto Technologies, which looks interesting, but has an odd package. Any other options?


----------



## Illum (May 23, 2009)

Recalling Surefire once produced a very small batch of lights called the "purple inspection" that used high power UV stars..

Look up "Norlux corp" LEDs, 395nm, 405nm, and 414nm respectively...hopefully they can be bought without minimum quantities:candle:

Nichia has made some "2W 365nm UV" LEDs in the past, not sure what they have at the moment


----------



## LEDite (May 23, 2009)

I still have some Cree 3W LED's. 

The Opto did not work as well for my applications & was very expensive.

I have tested a couple of new producers, but they have not been as reliable.

I have a few ideas.

LEDite


----------



## evilc66 (May 24, 2009)

Illum, I'll definitely check into Norlux and see what they have. I need high output, rather than resort to high quantity. I'm just not sure as to how much output I need right now for this application, so I have to experiment.


----------



## McGizmo (May 24, 2009)

evilc66,

What is the pass band you require? Nichia has come a long way with the flux of their 365 nm LED. I did some prototype UV LED lights a few years back using the Opto Shark but unless their output has increased since the spec sheet was published, the Nichia NCSU033A LED will give you similar output if not greater radiometric flux at about a third of the input power requirement. Presently, their output ranges from 230 -310 mW at 500 mA (700 mA max).

The die on the Nichia is tiny and lends itself well to collimation. With the pass band down at 365, there is very little visible light produced and unlike the LED's up at 390 - 400 nm, you are not visually overwhelmed with visible violet light. No free ride though and you pay for these LED's!

I should add that Nichia also has a 385 nm LED that I have been sampled on but yet to try out. It has even greater flux than the 365. Typical flux for the 365 is rated by Nichia at 250 mw and for the 385, 330 mw.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 24, 2009)

I still find myself relying on conventional fluorescent lamps when I need serious UV power, especially for shortwave UV. I have an XLamp 395nm flashlight and it's ok form some basic fluorescence needs, but IMO UV LEds have a ways to go before we sxee some serious output in the shorter wavelengths.


----------



## evilc66 (May 25, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> evilc66,
> 
> What is the pass band you require? Nichia has come a long way with the flux of their 365 nm LED. I did some prototype UV LED lights a few years back using the Opto Shark but unless their output has increased since the spec sheet was published, the Nichia NCSU033A LED will give you similar output if not greater radiometric flux at about a third of the input power requirement. Presently, their output ranges from 230 -310 mW at 500 mA (700 mA max).
> 
> ...


 
I'm not 100% sure on the spectral peak just yet. Looking in the 365-395nm range. I'm not too concerned about dealing with visible light on the higher end of the spectrum.

I'll look into the Nichia though. I'm sure the Shark was similar in price to the Norlux LEDs ($50+). I'll be calling around tomorrow to see if I can get some samples.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 25, 2009)

What's your application, evilc66?


----------



## Ryanrpm (May 26, 2009)

Sunlite 2w UV 365nm.

It is manufactured already as a penlight. I don't think you can get just the emitter. Could call them to find out I guess....


----------



## evilc66 (May 26, 2009)

Reef aquarium lighting. There has been a long standing stigma about using LEDs for certain types of corals, as they never seem to keep the same colors as they would under T5HO or metal halide. It is all starting to point towards the lack of UV in the 350-400nm range. What I am attempting to do is start to approximate the UV output of some typical metal halide setups to see how the corals end up reacting. I just purchased a UV-A/B meter to start taking sample readings of the setups I have at home and at my local reef store. I'm just not sure right now how the rated output (in mW) of the LEDs will compare to what I will measure from the various lamps. I'm sure the measured output of the LEDs is taken right at the die, while I will be measuring at a distance from the other light sources.


----------



## Gomer (May 26, 2009)

Illum said:


> Nichia has made some "2W 365nm UV" LEDs in the past, not sure what they have at the moment




They are about $100 each through Nichia (I inquired a few weeks ago for a work project).


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 26, 2009)

Gomer,

With regards to the nichia 365nm LED, was that quote for singles? meaning, would the price go down for higher quantities?

Those nichia LEDs are nice!


----------



## McGizmo (May 26, 2009)

evilc66,

I believe most UV is reflected as well as absorbed at the surface so I am guessing that the higher wave lengths going into the visible spectrum are more in keeping with the light that would reach the coral in a "natural" setting. I recall seeing UV filters made available for high power UW lights so that the divers would not subject the animals and critters to damaging UV that they were ill equipped to deal with. I have also heard that corals will fluoresce under UV light which might be cool to see but not necessarily great for the polyps?!? I suspect you know a heck of a lot more about this than I so my comments may be nothing more than static to you.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 26, 2009)

Humans glow if you irradiate them enough ;-) 

I hope some day UV LEDs become cheaper. I don't have the money to play with these just yet, but in afew years, we shall see!


----------



## evilc66 (May 26, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> evilc66,
> 
> I believe most UV is reflected as well as absorbed at the surface so I am guessing that the higher wave lengths going into the visible spectrum are more in keeping with the light that would reach the coral in a "natural" setting. I recall seeing UV filters made available for high power UW lights so that the divers would not subject the animals and critters to damaging UV that they were ill equipped to deal with. I have also heard that corals will fluoresce under UV light which might be cool to see but not necessarily great for the polyps?!? I suspect you know a heck of a lot more about this than I so my comments may be nothing more than static to you.


 
It's actually quite the opposite. Shorter wavelengths penetrate deeper than longer wavelengths. Red is filtered out first.

The theory is that UV light in a certain range will render a response in the corals tissue similar to that of a suntan for us. Depending on the coral and the wavelength of light, the color that is generated is there to protect it. With LEDs producing virtually no UV radiation, the colors are no longer needed to protect the coral, so the color fades. Most metal halide bulbs still produce UV peaks all the way down to about 350nm (even after UV shielding glass), and it has been well established for a long time that metal halide coors certain corals much better because of the UV output. Makers of fluorescent T5 tubes have picked up on this and are starting to produce bulbs with increased UV output for the purpose of keeping these particular corals colorful.


----------



## McGizmo (May 27, 2009)

evilc66,
Thanks for the clarification and information. A while back, I did some internet searching in attempts to support the apparent fact that you get more sunburned at and above the surface than you do if you are just under the surface. I assumed on one hand that like you have said, the shorter the wave length, the greater it will penetrate the water but then that doesn't support the notion of the water aiding in _not_ getting sunburned. Even considering the suspicion that the shorter the wavelength, the greater the dispersion of light, why does the water aid as a sunblock (sunburn wise).

I came across a graph that I didn't memorize but I just did another search and found it again, HERE. I just noted on the first viewing back then that there was absorption at the short wave length just as at the high wave length but I didn't pay close attention to the wave lengths and as you will note, the graph does not appear to be in even increments across the x axis. If I am reading the graph correctly, miminum absorption is at about 390 nm. Clearly as you have said, there is good transmission of UV light underwater even though it likely gets deflected and well dispersed. I think my error in thinking is based on UV considerations in wave lengths below those of interest to you. As you can see, as the wave lengtns get shorter than the "peak" at about 390 nm, the absorption does in fact climb up.

Now I have also assumed (in the past) that the critical angle for UV was less than the visible spectrum and this was contributory to the fact that you can get more sun burnt being over the water and subject to the UV reflected back at the surface.

Light at 200 nm and 390 nm are both classified as UV light yet they behave quite differently in water and what is true for one wave length is not necessarily the case for the other. ( can you tell I am working on a weak defense here? :nana: )

Out of curiosity, is it the coral or its symbiotic algae it hosts that uses the UV light and gives it its color? I was under the impression that when coral bleaches it sheds its algae and as a result looks white but it is still possible for it to gain its health, rehost the algae and get its color back, as it were.


----------



## Gomer (May 27, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Gomer,
> 
> With regards to the nichia 365nm LED, was that quote for singles? meaning, would the price go down for higher quantities?
> 
> Those nichia LEDs are nice!


That was the single price. Don't quote me on it, but I believe the price dropped to around $70 each if you bought 6-100 LEDs. 

The 385 LEDs were...(fuzzy memory) about 15% cheaper.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 4, 2009)

I've done a lot of work with the 405 nm UV LED modules from LEDengin. Their largest is around 3W emitted power (15 W input). They run about $75 each, however.

I'm looking for similar units (in the 0.5W and up range) with flat lens packaging, since I'm trying to focus the power down to a fairly tight spot for a special application I have. Anyone else know of some good modules for this?


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 16, 2009)

For those interested in UV 5mm LEDs, I have found a source for the excellent Nichia NSPU510CS 375nm LEDs. 

These blow away the competition in terms of brightness and have a very useful tint at 375nm. 

I'm trying to get a group buy together. Price is only $5 per LED.


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 18, 2009)

Update: These LEDs were tested by Craig "TheLEDMuseum" and they put out 375nm as advertised. Keep in mind, these LEDs are close to 5x the normal power of other 5mm UV LEDs and have a GREAT wavelength.







We only need about 10 more emitters to be spoken for for the GB to go down! Now is your chance to get some of these impossible to find LEDs!!

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=196326


----------



## Garibaldi (Jul 6, 2009)

kaszeta said:


> I've done a lot of work with the 405 nm UV LED modules from LEDengin. Their largest is around 3W emitted power (15 W input). They run about $75 each, however.
> 
> I'm looking for similar units (in the 0.5W and up range) with flat lens packaging, since I'm trying to focus the power down to a fairly tight spot for a special application I have. Anyone else know of some good modules for this?



Where have you been buying your LEDEngin's from? Mouser has the 5w stars for about $30.

http://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?N=2093270+4294718274&Keyword=ledengin&FS=True


----------



## dipan (Feb 3, 2010)

Thread resurrection ...

Any newly available LED's out there in 465nm range? I've googled and googled. Searched Mouser and Newark ...

Mouser has an LEDengin one 5w 365nm, but there is a 30(!) part minimum purchase for special order only. They don't stock it.


----------



## Magic Matt (Feb 3, 2010)

Am I looking at the wrong thing?
http://gb.mouser.com/ProductDetail/LedEngin/LZ1-10UA05/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMutVogd4PRSvKHzHPYy8Tlg

Says 5 Watts, 85 in stock, minimum order 1.


----------



## blasterman (Feb 3, 2010)

SuperBrightLeds.com has 1watt / 395nm Pro Lights for $7.95


----------



## Magic Matt (Feb 3, 2010)

460 nm, 10 watt, minimum order 1.
http://gb.mouser.com/ProductDetail/LedEngin/LZ4-20D110/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMt82OzCyDsLFNkBzzbzRzmOPsnvOlwWduo%3d
Edit - link is going to wrong product  LZ4-20D110 should be a multiwavelength LED


400 nm, 10 watt, minimum order 1, in stock
http://gb.mouser.com/ProductDetail/LedEngin/LZ4-20UA10/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMutVogd4PRSvPRrMhZ2UhQx


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 3, 2010)

460nm would be visible blue. You want the number to be below 380 to get comfortably into the real UV range. The smaller the number the more "Ultra" it is.


----------



## Magic Matt (Feb 3, 2010)

PhotonWrangler said:


> 460nm would be visible blue. You want the number to be below 380 to get comfortably into the real UV range. The smaller the number the more "Ultra" it is.



Take a closer look - it's a Dental Blue LED - it has visible blue and UV.


----------



## Morelite (Feb 3, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> Take a closer look - it's a Dental Blue LED - it has visible blue and UV.


 
The specs state 455nm to 465nm so it is NOT UV.

From the descrition;
''LED High Power (GT 0.5 W) Dental Blue 10 Watt 455-465 nm''


----------



## Morelite (Feb 3, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> Take a closer look - it's a Dental Blue LED - it has visible blue and UV.


 
Now I see what you mean, the one linked to was not the correct LED. It was just a standard "Dental Blue" color.
Here is the multiwavelength emiitter you where talking about.
They're not cheap at $85 a pop with a minimun order of 17.


----------



## Magic Matt (Feb 3, 2010)

Morelite said:


> The specs state 455nm to 465nm so it is NOT UV.
> 
> From the descrition;
> ''LED High Power (GT 0.5 W) Dental Blue 10 Watt 455-465 nm''



I've added a comment as it seems the link is opening a similar product with a different number. It should be opening LZ4-20D110 which if you look at the data sheet is a 4-die LED with die A being UV and B,C and D being visible blue. For some reason even though the URL has the right product number in it, it's going to the page for LZ4-20DB10 which is a different spec.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok, dental blue + 400nm *N*UV is still going to put out mostly visible light that will have to be filtered, leaving you with attenuated 400nm NUV which is less useful than almost any other NUV LED clocking in at 395nm or shorter.

If you're looking for a curing LED this might be a good choice, but it's not a good fit for causing fluorescence in objects. Fluorescence is all about high contrast between the excitation wavelength and the fluorescing wavelength. You want as little visibility as possible from the excitation wavelength.


----------



## dipan (Feb 3, 2010)

So sorry for the confusion ... I mention 365nm and 465nm in the same post. Meant to only say 365nm. Basically looking for a true UV in the 365nm range, same as the OP.


----------



## dipan (Feb 3, 2010)

This is the one I saw ...

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/LedEngin/LZ1-00U605/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMtEjy7lsqBi5ZDQvOwgwPOMzvc%252bB0VdzNs%3d


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 4, 2010)

dipan said:


> This is the one I saw ...
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...GAEpiMZZMtEjy7lsqBi5ZDQvOwgwPOMzvc%2bB0VdzNs=



Oh, gotcha. Yes, a 5w *3*65nm LED looks definitely interesting to me! That is the classic fluorescent "BLB" blacklight wavelength.


----------



## Magic Matt (Feb 4, 2010)

If a group buy happens I would be interested in one, possibly two, to illuminate some Uranium Glass in a friend's cabinet.


----------



## JohnF (Feb 4, 2010)

I have the nailbender P60 drop in using the Nichia 365nm emitter. I notice it is a flat-top, no dome. I wonder if conventional dome materials don't tolerate UV light so well.

It is single level, and draws 510ma at the tail. I'd suspect minimal loss to the emitter with this setup.

Most materials flouresce to some degree, I've found. When shined on a black velvet, there is no visible light except tiny dust specs on the cloth. Shine it on a piece of white paper, and it'll blow your eyes out from across the room.

My wife is a geologist and uses it to check mineral florescent properties. Yes, it was expensive, but a wonderful gadget. nailbender has some higher power 395 emitters meant for industrial use (windshield repair curing, etc.)

Norland hardens within seconds when hit with the Nichia at close range.

I try to wear UV glasses whenever I fire this thing up (not outside when scorpion hunting.)

John F
LV, NV


----------



## dipan (Feb 4, 2010)

Not sure if I should ask nailbender for his help because I only need the leds on an mcpcb. My aplocation is the sane as evil's ... Reef lighting. Depending on cost I would need 3-10 of these.


----------



## spencer (Feb 4, 2010)

I think the Sandwich Shoppe still has Cree UV


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay, there is a 365nm UV LED that I have been wanting to BUY.
Mouser is now willing to sell you a 10W (4 LED dice) version, 897-LZ440U610
(LZ4-440U610) for $111.65 - which is pretty neat as I have tested it. My hunting cap (fluorescent orange) glowed insanely bright under this LED, even within few feet.

One word of warning, it have had me fooled for a while, if you aren't pumping in enough juice, it would look like a dying LED (Aqua-gray hue when LED dices are barely running), so I had to find out if I put in too much juice or not... Whew, I didn't ram in too much power, in fact, not enough to get it to glow bright enough, I ran it off 12VDC which I thought I killed it, but I decided to get a bit more courageous (of course, yes I heatsinked it) and ram in 16VDC from Energizer Instant 15 Minutes NiMH charger adapter, it worked perfectly. Whew. But unfortunately, this LED isn't even mine. T___T But, I am planning to buy one.

I freaking love LEDEngin UV LED! Sure, there are some failure with star board, but if you guys are a bit more careful, it shouldn't go up in smoke. Either way you can buy an unmounted LED and solder it on your own custom board if you're handy in creating MCPCBs.


----------

